# In need of a great Doctor near San Francisco, CA-KNOW ANYONE?



## hyperlatina (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
I'm a newbie! yeah! I need help finding a Doctor in the San Francisco, CA-/Bay Area region.
I have graves, been living with this for past 3 years. I have seen other Doctors- they did help me find out what was wrong with me, they have stabilized me-BUT- I need a doctor who I can trust, who will LISTEN and is willing to try a more holistic approach or a more thorough approch.

My first doctor had me take a radiation pill- and the treatment and care I had was lazy, aggressive, and too too much.
The radiation treatment didnt work and I was put on synthetic medicines. I've gone from hyper to hypo, from gaining weight to losing weight, to losing hair and back.

Another Doctor- did generic lab tests on me and put me on more medicines.
I have since stopped taking EVERYTHING(although I know it's not the best thing) BUT- I haven't felt this good in a long time. I stopped taking everything in hopes that I could find a GREAT NEW DOCTOR and start fresh(without any medicines in me).

I know I need to continue some sort of treatment-but I feel like I have lost so much hope with the doctors I've had. I need a Doctor who is on my side- and I really need your help in finding one who would be highly reccomended.

Again- i am in the San Francisco, California area- thx!!!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes!! Dr. David Chappell, an endo up in Petaluma. Had a family member that went to him years ago and spoke _very_ highly of him. Sounds like he really knows his stuff. I don't what the status of his practice is right now, but you should definitely check to see...

http://www.vitals.com/doctors/Dr_David_Chappell.html

141 Lynch Creek Way # A
Petaluma, CA 94954-2390
(707) 762-0001


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Guys,

Why do we hear the same story from probably 99% of the members who join this website? We're from all over the U.S. and abroad, but who among us has had any luck to speak of finding a doctor to diagnose and treat thyroid problems?

I'm going to end-up with another kind of neck problem before long - I'm at the point where I am continually shaking my head wondering why we all seem to have such hard times finding physicians who'll listen to us?

I'd be willing to bet the farm that there are countless people around the world who KNOW they have thyroid symptoms but they're denied treatment because of numbers, not symptoms. Would the world come to an end if someone who was so tired they could barely wiggle was given a little Synthroid and then monitored to see if they felt better?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Would the world come to an end if someone who was so tired they could barely wiggle was given a little Synthroid and then monitored to see if they felt better?


Yeah, no kidding! I am surprised that the drug companies aren't all over this money-making opportunity that also happens to be a legit need. They push drugs for everything else, I wonder why thyroid issues have taken a back seat. I guess it's not as exciting as Prozac or ED drugs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperlatina said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I'm a newbie! yeah! I need help finding a Doctor in the San Francisco, CA-/Bay Area region.
> I have graves, been living with this for past 3 years. I have seen other Doctors- they did help me find out what was wrong with me, they have stabilized me-BUT- I need a doctor who I can trust, who will LISTEN and is willing to try a more holistic approach or a more thorough approch.
> 
> ...


Hope someone here can point you in the right direction of a good and "caring" doctor.

I would like to suggest that you get RAIU. Your thyroid may not be completely radiated. I had to have RAI 3 times.

You need to find out for sure so you know what treatment course to follow here. You may have to have more RAI or opt to have ablation instead.

I would find that out first before I do anything.

What medicine were you put on when you say the RAI did not work? I need some clues to work with here.


----------

